# Can't host Warcraft III tryed everything!



## almighty_lord (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm really starting to get mad because i've done everything and it still doesn't work.

I've created a Static IP address
I've forwarded the necessary ports(6112-6119)
I've Forwarded warcraft 3 and necessary ports through my firewall
I've tryed completely turning off firewall
I've changed the port(in-game)to 6112


My router is a D-Link DIR-615
I have a Dell Intel core 2Duo
with windows vista


Can someone plz help me
I'm desperate here!(plz do not tell me to go to www.portforward.com) i have searched the whole site for an answer to my problem and they don't have one..

If you can't help me plz try refering me to someone who could


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you making these changes in a software firewall or the router config? If you have both, have you forwarded the ports in both?

Have you set the ports to use TCP and UDP, in and out?


----------



## almighty_lord (Jul 23, 2008)

I made the changes in the software firewall and I can't find how to allow exceptions in my routers firewall.

Ports have been forwarded in tcp and udp


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I know you don't want me to send you to portforward.com, but they have an illustrated guide for setting up ports for Warcraft 3 on your DIR615 router that is very easy to follow. See *here* for full details.


----------



## almighty_lord (Jul 23, 2008)

I already did that i completely folowed the guide and everything but it still doesn't let anyone join my games


----------



## almighty_lord (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone else help me with my problem

PLZ i really wanna be able to host


----------



## almighty_lord (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess that except Koala nobody cares at all... that's kinda sad for me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've setup your firewall and router according to the instructions above, then I don't know what else to suggest. I've never played Warcraft, so I'm probably not the best person to be giving advice on this one. I know we have a few members who play, so hang on for some more replies or try the official Warcraft forums.


----------

